# Learn About Shares



## saffron (1 Mar 2011)

Hi all, am new to site and I know there has been discussion on this topic but nothing within the last 9 months.  I wonder is there any recent update anyone knows of or has about these people, I had a very convincing salesman today - I have read through previous postings as I wasn't going to commit money without checking it out - but the one thing that strikes me is that if you are lazy like me, its all there for you without any hassle, so is it really all that bad? Would welcome any comments.


----------



## mercman (2 Mar 2011)

saffron said:


> l am new to site and I know there has been discussion on this topic but nothing within the last 9 months.  I wonder is there any recent update anyone knows of or has about these people,



Did you ever hear of the saying that a leopard never changes his spots !! 

If you are thinking about investing or playing the markets, you might be best talking to or dealing with a proper firm of stockbrokers rather than relying on a computer program.


----------



## hibernian (12 Mar 2011)

I used these guys a couple of years ago, and I have to say I would advise you to stay well away. The sales pitch is impressive for sure. But I found out quickly that firstly, the promise of regular tips and advice, was certainly not followed up on, and secondly, the technical charts and share details they provide at great cost are freely available on the internet if you look hard enough. When I rang to voice my grievances I was fobbed off numerous times and have decided to regard the money I paid for their product, money I had regarded as an investment, as an expensive reminder that if something seems too good to be true it generally is!


----------



## saffron (14 Mar 2011)

Thank you for that, I have taken your advice!!  It did all sound very impressive and I am pleased I looked up this site before committing to it.


----------



## saffron (14 Mar 2011)

Thanks Hibernian, sorry you got caught, as I said to Mercman, I am pleased I looked on this site before giong any further.


----------



## Horatio (16 Mar 2011)

I subscribe to Motleyfool.com "stock advisor" service & I find it to be money well spent, having made back my annual subscription x200 over the last 3 years.

They have a group of "core stocks" & "best buys NOW" that in general deliver the goods.

good luck.


----------



## hibernian (21 Mar 2011)

Sounds good Horatio, how much does that service cost? Surely preferable to paying over the odds management fees to a poorly performing bank fund no doubt. Definately stay well away from Learn about Shares.


----------



## Buckley1 (19 May 2011)

I had probably the same convincing salesman talk me into signing up and parting with my cash. Shortly after getting all their software I realized thad everything they supplied me with was available for free on countless websites. I believe I completely wasted my money. Instead of paying them go off and spend your money on shares in a few different companies. 
Learn About Shares for me was a complete waste of money and I would strongly recommend that nobody give them even 1 cent.


----------



## Rory Gillen (24 May 2011)

For those interested in looking at our website, I do offer 1-day training courses on stock market investing - not speculation, proper investing. Obviously, you are welcome to check it out or send an email to info@investrcentre.com for more details on content & cost etc. 

Rory Gillen (founder)


----------



## Pauliwalnuts (30 May 2011)

I have attended the InvestR's seminar & would highly recommend it as a way to educate one self on how to invest in the stockmarket using proven approaches as opposed to taking punts & speculating.

The stock market can be intimidating & self education can be extremly costly.

 The InvestR Centre's Seminar is an incredibly informative & intense days work but in my book a must for anybody starting out with investing in the markets.

Note I have no affiliation with Rory other than having attended one of the seminars.


----------



## mercman (1 Jun 2011)

The InvestR Centre, a respected entity deserves its own thread on AAM rather than been lumped with an outfit that is somewhat dubious.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (8 Dec 2011)

According to an official notice in today's Irish Times 



> The Central Bank advises that Learn about Shares Limited is not authorised to provide investment services, investment advice or investment services in Ireland. Anone with information on the firm ...  should contact the Central Bank on 224 4000


It says that the warning is on the Central Bank website, but I can't find it.


----------

